# When a male simply can not stand it anymore



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

_I posted this on the joke board, then thought it would be good here_*

A photographer will die of old age waiting to get another shot like this one. *
*When a male can't stand it anymore! Priceless shot!*


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Your right, you could wait for ages and not get a shot like that. Nice photo
and thanks for posting.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

priceless , hahah, congrats.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

WOW!! and yet sooo funny!
thanks for posting


----------

